# Slingshot build log- A Karri and maple laminate



## wombat (Jan 7, 2013)

Healydays had a give away and I was lucky enough to score some spalted beech. At the same time kevin had asked for a build log. So I thought I'd kill two birds with one stone.

A 20 degree Karri split frame with a Rock maple core, finished off with the spalted beech for a palm swell and some decorative brass pinning.

The first thing you'll notice is...... i don't have a band saw, so life is a bit difficult sometimes. 

[attachment=15931]

[attachment=15932]

[attachment=15923]

[attachment=15925]

[attachment=15926]

[attachment=15927]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2013)

WOW quite the resaw set up.  Thanks for the build and VERY VERY nice slingshot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twig Man (Jan 7, 2013)

Very nice job


----------



## healeydays (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, that really is a great looking slingshot. 

How was the beech to work with?


----------



## wombat (Jan 7, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Wow, that really is a great looking slingshot.
> 
> How was the beech to work with?



The beech was lovely to work with, the Aussie stuff is sooo much harder that whenever I get some American hardwood it's like having a holiday!

unfortunately the pictures don't do it justice. one of these days I'll get the hang of taking pictures.

p.s. obviously you get first dibs on it.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 8, 2013)

I think your pictures are just fine. Glad you were able to play with the wood. We have seen 3 out of the 5 winners post pictures and I know the other 2 are working on something too.

Do me a favor and send me 2 of the pictures? The ones I'm looking for are the top row, far right and the one you are holding it your hand.

Mike


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2013)

Very impressive Walter. Thanks for the build thread and that's a beautiful slingshot!


----------



## Talisman1A (Jan 17, 2013)

You wouldn't have any for sale would you ?


----------



## wombat (Jan 17, 2013)

Talisman1A said:


> You wouldn't have any for sale would you ?



Actually I've been thinking of putting a couple up for sale, keep an eye out for them.


----------

